# Any black expats in the UAE



## Deone2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello,

I am a young woman (22) living in Dubai. I have many great friends from all walks of life but do feel extremely lonely sometimes being the only one of my kind (black, Christian, British) 

If there are any girls like me living in Dubai, I would truly appreciate your friendship.

I enjoy reading, writing, singing, dancing, shopping, movies and so on.

Please feel free to get in touch.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are people in the UAE from all countires, races and religions. Lots of Brits, Christians and black people. You really won't stand out in any way. 

One of the advantages of living here is that you get to meet people of all types and build up a wide variety of friends.
-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Plenty of black people here. I am still amused when people call me coloured instead of black cause they're trying not to offend me (still haven't figured out why the word black is offensive). If anything, people are generally more accepting here than they are at home so you'll surely come across loads of black girls amongst other races.


----------



## Deone2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

haha thanks guys. 

I actually already live in Dubai. I've lived here for 17 years  the problem is in all that time I've only made a couple of black girlfriends and they've all moved on to uni etc. 

As much as I love my ethnically and religiously mixed group of friends I was hoping I could meet some likeminded girlies on this site


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

*Fit the bill?*

I guess I fit the bill except I'm a guy and not British. Wait, maybe I don't, lol...


----------

